# GIMP -> Python 2.5 vs 2.6



## Eponasoft (Jan 21, 2010)

While building gimp, I get this:


```
py25-cairo-1.8.8 needs Python 2.6 at least. But you specified 2.5.
```
Now...that looks like it looking for 2.5...no? Yep. Well, 2.6 is also installed, and yet this comes up. I also had this while building a couple of addons for pidgin. Wtf gives?


----------



## crsd (Jan 21, 2010)

Question is, which is the default one on your system? Did you follow 20090608 in /usr/ports/UPDATING? Do you have PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION defined somewhere? And please use more informative subject..


----------

